# Mucus and gas but no stool?



## janeingham

Hi everybody!Please is there anybody out there who has this symptom??Sometimes, I have (for no apparent reason)days where I feel like I want to empty my bowels and all that I pass is gas and Horrible mucus!!It really upsets me and then seems to go on for the rest of the day so that I get really anxious. Can anyone tell me why this happens?? It doesn't seem to be when I am necessarily constipated, altho sometimes it does.If anyone could tell me their experience with this it might help to calm me down because this really freaks me out! It makes me feel incontinent and dirty.Thanks to anyone who can help meJane xx


----------



## Kathleen M.

If you are a bit constipated you will make more mucus to try to pass a stool that is harder to pass and usually when there is something in the rectum to pass there is gas with it, so a mucus and gas movement is not something that unusual, particularly for IBSers. IBSers sometimes make more mucus anyway as it is just a non-specific "not happy" response.Freaking out about it is probably much worse for you than passing a bit of mucus. Everyone makes some mucus all the time, so it isn't dirty or abnormal. IBSers, like I said may produce a bit more than usual, and since it lubricates stools if you have one that isn't moving along to the rectum that well (a bit dry and hard to pass) you will make more mucus than if you have a wet easy to pass stool moving along well.


----------



## annie7

oh yes--i'm ibs-c and have had this happen for quite a few years now. somtimes it happens only once in a day but other times it's several times over a period of several hours or so. i don't know a lot about it and i'm not sure why it happens but from what i've read on the boards here and from articles elsewhere, passing mucus can be a part of ibs. you probably should mention it to your doctor--see what he/she says.i definitely understand what you mean about it making you feel incontinent and dirty. i wear pantiliners and used to keep a couple extra pairs of underwear in my locker at work just in case.


----------



## janeingham

Thanks both of you so much for answering.Has anyone any idea how to stop this happening?? Because it seems to happen 'out of the blue' I feel really insecure when passing wind and that causes me problems at work.In terms of other things - is it 'common' for this to go on all day and night as sometimes happens with me.Jane xx


----------



## Kathleen M.

IBS has a habit most of the time of calming down during sleep, so if you wake up several times a night on a regular basis, especially with watery diarrhea (and especially if it is typically worse during sleep), that may mean you need a colonoscopy with biopsies unless you had one since that started.IBS can be all day every day.If it seems to be related to hard dry stools, then preventing hard dry stools (either osmotic laxatives or fiber) will help.Some people seem to find antihistamines can help, but mostly this is more about annoying rather than dangerous.


----------



## hating ibs

Kathleen M. said:


> IBS has a habit most of the time of calming down during sleep, so if you wake up several times a night on a regular basis, especially with watery diarrhea (and especially if it is typically worse during sleep), that may mean you need a colonoscopy with biopsies unless you had one since that started.IBS can be all day every day.If it seems to be related to hard dry stools, then preventing hard dry stools (either osmotic laxatives or fiber) will help.Some people seem to find antihistamines can help, but mostly this is more about annoying rather than dangerous.


Youre preaching to the choir!! I have suffered to extensive gas, bloating, and mucus most of my life. When im really having a bad bout of Ibs i pass so much mucus that it pours out of me. I have posted a few times about how to conrol this and it seems to be a mystery. Im trying pro biotics at the moment to see if its a bacterial problem, im also trying oil of oregano which kills bacteria overgrowth in the intestines, as well as yeast to see if that helps the mucus. There is 1 product called mucosal sold by jini patel, the author of "listen to your gut". Not sure if it works, but its supposo heal the mucus lining and heal the issue. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## mag32gie

I don't have IBS but had the mucus and gas for 3 weeks straight. I started drinking prune juice in the 4th week. Lots of brown water as a bowel movement which finally wore down what must have been a large "plug". Once it plopped out, I was fine and now keep my bowels open because the whole thing scared me half to death. All I could think of is a cancerous tumor but instead, it was a huge constipated mass and I didn't know it because some would slipped past.


----------



## hadenuff29

Have a google of the Mucusless Diet + PDF Curezone. It's a free PDF someone has put on the net. Great read. good luck mate.


----------



## german

Yes ive had it. I just wanted to warn you that the mucus can even change consistancy and it can still be ibs. My doctors told me they think I got giardia several months ago and my first symptoms were lots of gas and mucus. This eventually reduced but I started noticing translucent film on the toilet water. I freaked out!

I saw several docs, had a upper and lower scope, bloodwork, etc... All normal.

To be honest none of my doctors even seem like they care at all. Not in a mean way but disinterested. I'm guessing because they arent seeing anything alarming.


----------



## shubham2911

It all started back in 2010..... I started eating alot of junk foods and mainly high in fat and almost everything fried... i had a history of constipation before to a little bit of gas problem too.. a doc when i was very young said dat i have a weak liver low in enzymes or something..... so back to 2010 i started having alot of burping and chest pains ! i would feel breathless sometimes...... suffering form so for about 1 months i started having migrain headaches which i cured of by dosing sibelium.......then i started having mild abdomen spasmic pain... i was so stupid that i used muscle sprays over it and to be serious it helped.... now the dirty part .. of which i m embarassed alot... i had a girlfriend and we were having alot of foreplay and stuff... so one odd she decided to like put in lets say something in my anal area..... it didnt feel painful but once i saw something red and i got very scared of it being blood ... nd after that i remeber i made it a bad habit to always try to push even if i had not anythinng inside.... then after few days i started to have testicular pain that was relieved after passing gas, and sometimes i would have pain during bowel movements , and feeling of incomplete evaacuation everytime .... i lived with it for many years but last year i had very bad viral infection and to my surprised doctors put me on very high dosages of antibiotics 500mg , and i suddenly started passing alot of mucus while farting and bowel movement too, i wud occasionaly wake up at 4-5 am in morning with left abdominal pain and wud have greenn stools during those days and i passed drops of blood from anus with lower abdominal pain aand testicular pain too.wud have anal and testicular pain that wud put me on my knees.. i went to the doc he said its gerd and ibs .... alot of straining might have cause this....antibiotics might have disbalanced gut flora.....i had ultrasound but it came back normal only with fatty liver grade 1... the thing is i wud sometimes pass pellets, if the stool is formed it wud be soft too, and i feel constipated but i pass loose stools, i feel as if my anus doesnt want to open....... but after alot of research and reading i ditched the meds and started eating boiled salads and drinking alot of buttermilk which helped alot for like 3-4 months my anal pain, testicular pain, everything was gone but mucus continues till now.... so i started eating normal food and junk too... but now again this year my abdominal pain is back, alot of bloating, feeling to release something and only releasing white mucus.... i have had sore throat for like 8 months now... are these testicular pain, anal pain, gas related.. could it be ibs with gerd, or colon cancer.... this really freaks me out... but only fact that relieves me is i am somewahat able to relieve myself with buttermilk and light healthy diet... please help me out guysss please


----------



## alberto6666

I have all of the stated above symptoms but no pain. How can it be ibs without the pain?

My bowel movements fluctuate all over. Sometimes I think it's due to certain foods like dairy and gluten. I can be fine for a week, have some ice cream and wake up with diarrhea all day into the next. But again, no pain. Sometime excessive flatulence but never the pain associated with ibs or lactose intolerance.

No visible blood either.. I'm lost


----------

